

The Little, Big Idea - rodriguezcommaj
https://medium.com/editors-picks/271ae5edf93e

======
potatolicious
Agree very much with this article - this is probably _the_ most common problem
I see when founders try to pitch me their ideas and getting me involved.

They have some domain expertise, and they've let that convince them that they
know _exactly_ what needs to be built. They've slaved over designs, they've
painstakingly considered all the angles they think matter, and they've been
operating on pure hypotheticals for months on end.

The reality is that, should you prevail and be successful, your product will
only loosely resemble what you're envisioning right now. I am frequently
frustrated - even by experienced technologists - whose "MVPs" are the size of
the moon, and they regard validation as being only applicable to details, not
the core of their concept.

As someone once said, "no battle plan ever survives contact with the enemy".

------
ColinWright
Obviously getting posted five hours ago was the wrong time:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5931889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5931889)

Three points, no comments. This repeat already has 7 points - let's see how
much better it does.

~~~
stefl
Ha - it gets a second chance! I think the main problem is that Medium can have
multiple URLs for the same article. So it got picked up as an editor's pick
and so has a different URL. Doesn't HN usually give a vote to the previous
posting if the URL matches?

~~~
ColinWright
If the URL matches (or is "similar enough" under some secret metric) then a
submission acts as an upvote for the original. In this case the URL is no
"similar enough" so it's a new submission.

~~~
mortenjorck
What I'd really like to see is for this behavior to also give a link a second
chance on the New page. As it stands, if someone submits something, it falls
off New with no upvotes, adding a vote two days later is completely useless.

------
emn13
medium.com - better than tedium, but not by much.

Perhaps this is overly harsh, but all these superficially insightful posts in
font-size: 300 strike me as rather narcissistic.

------
chiph
I'm in the midst of reading this:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0976470705](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0976470705)

and while it's a bit "corporate", many of the concepts presented there are
dead-on.

------
rfnslyr
I agree with everything there, however this popped out at me and I've gotta
say I disagree using 2 days as a metric to judge the feasibility of a product.

